# DoW2 Beta Problem



## hallihalli92 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,

habe mir die DoW2 Beta gedownloadet, aber immer wenn ich sie starten will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: ,,Die Anwendung konnte nich gestartet werden, weil xlive.dll nicht gefunden wurde."

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## Delacroix (1. Februar 2009)

Versuche mal Games for Windows LIVE zu installiern.


----------

